# Justice League 2017 blahblahblah



## gameboy (Nov 17, 2017)

So that happened... Why do youtubers make such fake reviews for movies that aren't remotely good or not worth watching? Are they just fanboys that they can't fathom the thought that the movie they anticipated since 2013 was absolute garbage? The movie will do fine at the box office sadly, but there is no need to make trash reviews for trash movies only to make another review a week later saying that you should not have gone to watch watch a trash movie and that what they really thought was that the movie was trarash and they themselves should not have watched it.

First things first, I did not pay for this movie nor will I ever, I was dragged along for the release.

Like most of these high budget movies everything is great: cinematography, acting, costume, lighting, tone, production quality, casting, all of the above. But like most of those movies the movie itself is just trash, absolutely trash. That's all I have to say, great production quality but horrible horrible movie as usual. In gaming terms, its the Xbox one X, no need to elaborate.

So go ahead and just give your money away to this movie because it has your favorite comic book or cartoon superheroes and then pretend to love it because gal gadot is gorgeous and then let it eat away at you that deep down you feel the movie is trash and wonder to yourself how this series has lasted longer than the other horrible series for example Insurgence where the final movie was a straight to cable finale starring a completely different cast.


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## gameboy (Nov 17, 2017)

Can't wait for all the superman upperlip jokes and memes though, that'll be a blast


----------



## Costello (Nov 19, 2017)

I went to see it in the theaters yesterday and I left halfway through the movie because it was SO BAD. GOD SO AWFUL. The worst piece of trash of a movie I have ever seen in my life.

Where I come from:
- I watched Wonderwoman and thought it was decent
- I hated Man of Steel and Batman vs Superman but I watched both until the end (was torture though)
- skipped Suicide Squad because I knew it was going to be shit. Watched it afterwards on the TV and stopped after the horrible first 10 minutes.
- why did I give Justice League a chance? I dont know, I was really bored last night and I hadn't been to the movies for two months.

Seriously, this is how the film goes:
Scene 1: batman fights evil alien
Scene 2: batman talks to Alfred - "_aliens are coming to invade earth, I need to assemble a team_". Then we witness aliens starting to invade earth led by Cell from DBZ (I shit you not).
Scene 3: batman tries to get Aquaman to join him
Scene 4: batman tries to get Wonderwoman to join him
Scene 5: batman tries to get Flash to join him
etc.
I wish this was an exaggeration but sadly, it's not.
I think critics accurately depict how bad this film is

_This must go down as the single stupidest, big-budget superhero motion picture ever unleashed upon an unsuspecting public by a major Hollywood studio. _— _*Chicago Daily Herald*_

_The film is, plainly stated, terrible, and I’m sorry that everyone wasted their time and money making it—and that people are being asked to waste their time and money seeing it. I hate to be so blunt, but it simply must be said this time … I know there’s another comic-book company doing this across town, and it seems to be working out well for them, but if you have no clear sense of how to build one of these franchises in a functional, let alone interesting, way, maybe stop until you do! … It’s rather staggering, how pretty much nothing in the film works, not the semi-reliable old stuff, and certainly not all the new junk they’ve crammed in. Justice League sweatily wants to be both an epic and a romp, but hasn’t the patience to truly be either. — *Vanity Fair*_

_It is almost shocking how bad Justice League is. When your film makes the viewer long for the coherence and scope of 2015’s ill-fated “Fantastic Four,” it is a sure sign something has perilously gone wrong. — *TheFilmFile.com*_

I could go on and on. How did it get so bad? How did no one at DC just decide to put an end to this crap? There is no artistic value, no cinematographic value, no fun, no interest at all in watching this.


----------



## lordkaos (Nov 19, 2017)

I don't know I kinda liked the movie, please elaborate what you didn't like about the movie.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 20, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> I don't know I kinda liked the movie, please elaborate what you didn't like about the movie.



i tried to avoid spoilers but EVERYTHING is bad. im judging the movie as a standalone movie with zero comparison (as one should). i like both dc and marvel. i didn't like Spiderman Homecoming either, it was a shameless plug for Avengers3 while introducing Peter.

'I smell fear.....'   i mean c'mon,

-batman moves like spiderman
-the reshoots were painfully obvious,
   -weight fluctuations between scene (wonder woman too) reminiscent of Homer as Radioactiveman
   -batman randomly has a beard in one scene when recruitment was immediate
   -horrible unfixable cgi quality reminiscent of straight to stream/dvd quality stuff
-terrible dialogue
-the script is just a plug for the next movie
-they got barry allens character wrong, (allen should be overly cocky)
-cyborgs suit is the exact same as Flash's
-they stole a lot from Legend of Zelda & Lord of the Rings
-'hare lip Steve' superman
-Cyborg led lights are like old pc leds you cant turn off
-the first two hours were just an overly extended version of the original trailers put togther with another trailer for Aquaman added on
-it was two hours long, about 1hr45mins longer than it shoulda been seeing that it was just a trailer...
-jesse eisenhour as Lex Luther....

just a few things that were bad... not saying all of it was bad, i liked it when he credits rolled and i got to go home


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 20, 2017)

I think they needed less pandering. The movie felt a little soulless. Mentions of Darkseid, but nothing after the verbal mentioning. I did laugh when Aquaman threw the bottle of liquor because his spiel is about "the water being his kingdom"....but he just littered in it.

I think the runtime was decent, but they could have done better. The Superman bit was a little silly, I mean, dude, you just died and you're angry, but you have time to go bone instead of saving the world? The movie could have been resolved so much faster had Kal-el just done his other-other job and left time for Darkseid. Steppenwolf was lame. His plan was lame. His fight scene was lame.

I think this movie could have done better if they changed the formula a little (lot) and threw in more cameos; maybe Raven viewing the battle, Robin doing something, Joker planning his own scheme, hell, I'd even take a ten-second clip of the remaining Suicide Squad members taking advantage of the chaos.

in total, this movie gets a 2.90210/10--too much lame.

Glad Deadpool 2 is going to make me forget about this.

P.S. The Disaster Artist and Mean Mr. Bean will score higher than this movie...maybe not gross more, but will definitely score higher.

---------


gameboy said:


> -weight fluctuations between scene (wonder woman too) reminiscent of Homer as Radioactiveman



Yeah, I caught "Fatman"


----------



## lordkaos (Nov 20, 2017)

I would have liked they extended the movie's runtime, cause some scenes really felt too edited, like the introduction to aquaman, and I don't know, I just wanted to see Darkseid even if just a little bit. hope they release an extended cut of the movie.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 20, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> I would have liked they extended the movie's runtime, cause some scenes really felt too edited, like the introduction to aquaman, and I don't know, I just wanted to see Darkseid even if just a little bit.



idk man... it was a two hour trailer and aquamans intro will come in the form of a movie. they need to just stop it cold, like the jamie foxx spiderman. these movies aren't remotely close to the source material. as individal movies theyre really bad, as a whole... its not any btter


----------



## lordkaos (Nov 20, 2017)

gameboy said:


> idk man... it was a two hour trailer and aquamans intro will come in the form of a movie. they need to just stop it cold, like the jamie foxx spiderman. these movies aren't remotely close to the source material. as individal movies theyre really bad, as a whole... its not any btter


what can I say, I liked the movie, it has some flaws but I actually quite enjoyed it, it is not a masterpiece but what superhero movie is as of late?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 20, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> what superhero movie is as of late?



Deadpool 2 beckons you.....but maybe he isn't a hero?


----------



## gameboy (Nov 20, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> what can I say, I liked the movie, it has some flaws but I actually quite enjoyed it, it is not a masterpiece but what superhero movie is as of late?



its not fan service, they aren't trying to makes movies that change the landscape of how super heroes should be viewed, its a blatant money grab period.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the only way they coulda maybe made these movies work (seeing as they had no script) is by making it a pure nonstop action thriller

example, mad max, king arthur, 2012 dred, those liam nielsons movies for period, attack the block, predator, rambo, etc


----------



## gameboy (Nov 20, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Deadpool 2 beckons you.....but maybe he isn't a hero?



deadpool huh?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 20, 2017)

gameboy said:


> deadpool huh?



He acquired a mouth since that movie


but this also happened


----------



## gameboy (Nov 20, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> He acquired a mouth since that movie
> 
> 
> but this also happened




wow, they really went back in time for the new standalone Batman...


----------



## SG854 (Nov 20, 2017)

Costello said:


> I went to see it in the theaters yesterday and I left halfway through the movie because it was SO BAD. GOD SO AWFUL. The worst piece of trash of a movie I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> Where I come from:
> - I watched Wonderwoman and thought it was decent
> ...


Whoa Costello has personality. I hardly ever hear from you on this site. And when you do comment its mostly nice stuff. So to hear all this negativity was actually quite funny. 

_*"It was SO BAD. GOD SO AWFUL. The worst piece of trash of a movie I have ever seen in my life. - Costello 2017"*_
Good to see you can act like a 12 year old like a normal person. 

_*"Seriously, this is how the film goes:"*_
At this point who cares about spoilers. 
Lets spend the entire movie recruiting people. The audience would love that.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 20, 2017)

The side I've heard about with this movie is that people hate it, I get some of that here. The side I've witnessed in video format on the other hand, are more or less in the middle. Either way, that is awful, this should be a huge deal. Personally, I loved the Justice League brand, I watched the original animated series where it was Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, Flash, Martian Manhunter, and Aquaman. I fell off when they went into Unlimited, but that's all on me, I dip in and out of shows sometimes. I would watch this movie if it got rave reviews, or at least I get a sense that it's big, it's grand. Sounds like it's not. At this point, I think the fault should be on Warner Bros, I really don't like them, for the last 5 or so years, they've really been dropping the ball on a couple things. From what I heard, Joss Whedon basically added color, figuratively and literally? It probably would've worked if he was at the helm from the beginning, instead of trying to pick up where Snyder left off, and if he had a nicer machine. A machine that isn't impatient, that isn't butthurt over Marvel, a machine that should look at themselves in the mirror and  re-evaluate themselves.

Of all the DCEU movies, I've only seen Man of Steel, and...it's not really that good. Looking at BvS, more of the same except so much longer in runtime. Pass. Wonder Woman? Oh yeah, I still want to watch it. Justice League? I don't know, I watched an early trailer and I felt like they were trying to be cool, funny, Marvel-esque. The key word is "trying," Marvel has shown in the last few years, they don't have to try, and I'll admit that hasn't always been the case. It's just that the last 5 or so movies, it's scarily effortless. The villain? I don't know about Cell from DBZ, I laughed at someone, I can't remember if it was James Rolfe/Mike Matei or Doug Walker, one of them said the devil guy from Legend, Tim Curry's character. Looking at him now, uhhh, Corrupted Shinnok from Mortal Kombat X? Anyways, yeah, I don't want to watch this movie. I didn't mention Suicide Squad, yeah, no, I won't say anymore. I haven't seen it by the way, don't want to. I bet top dollar there will be an extended edition of some sort...sigh.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thor: Ragnarok certainly didn't help by coming out two weeks before it and being 1000x better, making JL look even worse.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 20, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> The side I've heard about with this movie is that people hate it, I get some of that here. The side I've witnessed in video format on the other hand, are more or less in the middle. Either way, that is awful, this should be a huge deal. Personally, I loved the Justice League brand, I watched the original animated series where it was Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, Flash, Martian Manhunter, and Aquaman. I fell off when they went into Unlimited, but that's all on me, I dip in and out of shows sometimes. I would watch this movie if it got rave reviews, or at least I get a sense that it's big, it's grand. Sounds like it's not. At this point, I think the fault should be on Warner Bros, I really don't like them, for the last 5 or so years, they've really been dropping the ball on a couple things. From what I heard, Joss Whedon basically added color, figuratively and literally? It probably would've worked if he was at the helm from the beginning, instead of trying to pick up where Snyder left off, and if he had a nicer machine. A machine that isn't impatient, that isn't butthurt over Marvel, a machine that should look at themselves in the mirror and  re-evaluate themselves.
> 
> Of all the DCEU movies, I've only seen Man of Steel, and...it's not really that good. Looking at BvS, more of the same except so much longer in runtime. Pass. Wonder Woman? Oh yeah, I still want to watch it. Justice League? I don't know, I watched an early trailer and I felt like they were trying to be cool, funny, Marvel-esque. The key word is "trying," Marvel has shown in the last few years, they don't have to try, and I'll admit that hasn't always been the case. It's just that the last 5 or so movies, it's scarily effortless. The villain? I don't know about Cell from DBZ, I laughed at someone, I can't remember if it was James Rolfe/Mike Matei or Doug Walker, one of them said the devil guy from Legend, Tim Curry's character. Looking at him now, uhhh, Corrupted Shinnok from Mortal Kombat X? Anyways, yeah, I don't want to watch this movie. I didn't mention Suicide Squad, yeah, no, I won't say anymore. I haven't seen it by the way, don't want to. I bet top dollar there will be an extended edition of some sort...sigh.



I looks like you'd be more interested in this... Which I saw this trailer this weekend and thought maybe they'll make one about the DC series later


----------



## SG854 (Nov 20, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Thor: Ragnarok certainly didn't help by coming out two weeks before it and being 1000x better, making JL look even worse.


I heard that movie was good.



RustInPeace said:


> The villain? I don't know about Cell from DBZ


To know what cell is like, imagine someone/something that absorbs things to get stronger.
Like Humans. We humans absorb life to get nutrients, weight and muscle.

Also imagine absorbing something that doesn't want to be absorbed.
Like Humans. We kill and suck the life out of once living creatures that don't want to die.

Absorb the life out of something till it turns into a brown substance called poop.
Then it exits out of a hole from our bodies once we are done absorbing its nutrients from the once living thing.

God were fuckin monsters aren't we.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 20, 2017)

gameboy said:


> I looks like you'd be more interested in this... Which I saw this trailer this weekend and thought maybe they'll make one about the DC series later




I've been on top of that for the better part of a year. I'm mostly positive about, I get a couple reviews saying it's great, and the oddball saying it's not, but their criticisms are very convincing as I feel I'd have those issues as well. I have not seen a movie released in 2016-2017, and I intend for The Disaster Artist to break that drought.



SG854 said:


> I heard that movie was good.
> 
> 
> To know what cell is like, imagine someone/something that absorbs things to get stronger.
> ...



Oh I know what Cell looks like, I meant I don't know if that comparison is what I'd go with.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Nov 20, 2017)

Grant = better Flash.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 20, 2017)

gameboy said:


> I looks like you'd be more interested in this... Which I saw this trailer is weekend and thought maybe they'll make one about the DC series later





Thirty3Three said:


> Grant = better Flash.



Flash in Spiderman was bad casting, I know some parts of new york are very diverse but I've never met an Indian who was that rude, but then again new York is a cesspool of horrible people and stereotypes for aweful behavior


----------



## Thirty3Three (Nov 20, 2017)

gameboy said:


> Flash in Spiderman was bad casting, I know some parts of new york are very diverse but I've never met an Indian who was that rude, but then again new York is a cesspool of horrible people and stereotypes for aweful behavior


Gustin. Grant. Gustin. Grant Gustin. THE Flash. Lol.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 20, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Gustin. Grant. Gustin. Grant Gustin. THE Flash. Lol.



i havent seen the new flash show, but adding tv actors to the movie would make it a straight to digital release, its just the way things are. but Justice League shoulda been straight to bluray/digital too


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a question. For those that watched this and The Mummy with Tom Cruise, which is worse? Because I kept thinking of The Mummy as this movie gets lambasted, two big movie studios trying to sell their cinematic universes. Universal though was dead on arrival. At least Man of Steel was a slightly decent start, and I stress "slightly." The less I think about that movie the better.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 20, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I have a question. For those that watched this and The Mummy with Tom Cruise, which is worse? Because I kept thinking of The Mummy as this movie gets lambasted, two big movie studios trying to sell their cinematic universes. Universal though was dead on arrival. At least Man of Steel was a slightly decent start, and I stress "slightly." The less I think about that movie the better.



batman and robin was better, seriously, it was made for kids but reviewed by adults. the mummy was better than justice league by a lot, i dont see a sequel for mummy though


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 20, 2017)

I guess this means Ben Affleck's itching to get out of this franchise. I know Batman actors do at most 3 movies (Bale did 3, Keaton did 2, Affleck did 3, or 4 if he had a Suicide Squad cameo, I don't know), but it feels very early, and given the critical mauling on the movies he did for DC, he wants to get off what he believes is a sinking ship. And if rumors are true, poor Jake Gyllenhaal will be pulled in.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 20, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I guess this means Ben Affleck's itching to get out of this franchise. I know Batman actors do at most 3 movies (Bale did 3, Keaton did 2, Affleck did 3, or 4 if he had a Suicide Squad cameo, I don't know), but it feels very early, and given the critical mauling on the movies he did for DC, he wants to get off what he believes is a sinking ship. And if rumors are true, poor Jake Gyllenhaal will be pulled in.



they should cast Tommy Wiseau as the next batman, robin and joker


----------

